# Dicksissel



## uplander (Jun 7, 2008)

Neat little bird with a distinctive call.


----------



## uplander (Jun 7, 2008)

Bumped...I posted the wrong pic


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice capture! You really get the impression that it's singing its heart out. You got a great 'profile' of it, and the background colour really helps set off its colours


----------



## uplander (Jun 8, 2008)

It's not as sharp as I would like. I was digging around some folders and came upon it . I shot it last summer with my 10D and the 100 - 400 offhand if I remember right.


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice shot. The backgorund relly does make the little fella stand out.


----------

